# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита сайтов от вирусов  >  Как поймать (словить) вирус на сайте.

## wzrd

В целях самообучения, мне необходимо поймать себе на комп вирус, за 7 лет пользованием интернетом, я не разу не ловил вирусню:
тестовая система - это Vmware\WinXPSP3\Chrome 28.0.1500.71 m\Без_антивируса. Как уверяют многие: "подобная система должна погрязнуть в вирусах, как только ее подключили к интернету", естественно это не происходит. По этому вопрос, как зайдя на сайт, или кликнув на какую-нибудь ссылку "поймать" себе на комп вирус? Варианты, типа скачать кодеки\кряк\*любой_другой_EXE_файл и запустить самостоятельно* не предлагать, ибо это сделает только конченый дегенерат. Нужен запуск в *скрытом режиме, не заметном для пользователя* пусть это будет на java, на flash, на чем угодно, главное, что бы незаметно и автоматически.
Теперь, для чего мне это надо. По работе, очень часто сталкиваюсь, с пользователями, которые вроде бы не идиоты, но как то умудряются словить вирус, при этом уверяют, клянуться, что никаких файлов *.exe не запускали: а просто зашли на сайт и опа, синий экран с перезагрузкой, а дальше винлокер с просьбой оплатить гейпорно, или предложение повторно купить лицензионную винду, по средствам смс.
Спасибо за понимание.
PS В данном контексте троян, винлокер, шпион, кейлогер, руткит, любой другой вредитель = вирус. Не важно что, главное КАК.
PPS А где знаменитые "черви", они вообще должны без каких-либо действий пользователя  сами на комп без_антивируса и фаирвола "залезать"??

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> Как уверяют многие: "подобная система должна погрязнуть в вирусах


С чего бы это? Никакая система не погрязнет в вирусах, если человек обладает достаточным уровнем знаний в этой области.





> Теперь, для чего мне это надо. По работе, очень часто сталкиваюсь, с пользователями, которые вроде бы не идиоты, но как то умудряются словить вирус, при этом уверяют, клянуться, что никаких файлов *.exe не запускали: а просто зашли на сайт и опа, синий экран с перезагрузкой, а дальше винлокер с просьбой оплатить гейпорно, или предложение повторно купить лицензионную винду, по средствам смс.
> Спасибо за понимание.


Попробуйте думать, как обычный пользователь. В фильмах думать как кто-то обычно помогает.

----------


## Alexey P.

Ну поймаете вы троян, и что ?
Пользователи действительно далеко не всегда идиоты. Бывает и так - опа, и букет добра. Хорошо, если только винлокер.

ЗЫ: Вмварь не очень подходит - под ней многие трояны не работают.
ЗЗЫ: Трояны стоят денег. Палёный троян - деньги на ветер.
Со своими деньгами никто расставаться не хочет, потому защита того, что раздается с сайтов, достаточно хороша.
Трояны, вирусы и тп. - уже давно бизнес, и идиотов "по ту сторону" немного. Я думаю, существенно меньше, чем среди пользователей.

----------


## PavelA

> По работе, очень часто сталкиваюсь, с пользователями, которые вроде бы не идиоты, но как то умудряются словить вирус, при этом уверяют, клянуться, что никаких файлов *.exe не запускали: а просто зашли на сайт и опа, синий экран с перезагрузкой, а дальше винлокер с просьбой оплатить гейпорно, или предложение повторно купить лицензионную винду, по средствам смс.


 простейший вариант: письмо по почте с вложением. Во вложении файл с двойным расширением. Очень часто открывается на раз,два, потом начинается длительное лечение.

----------


## mkl

Полазить по одноклассникам/вконтакте.
Одолжить комп из "группы риска", посмотреть закладки, а лучше - историю(Temporary Internet Files).
Женские вопросы, кулинарные рецепты, потыкать по баннерам. Городские сплетнесайты, желательно не центральные, а такие... второго эшелона, борющиеся за место под солнцем  :Smiley: 
Пустить, наконец, за свой комп кого-нибудь  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Тут же не выложат ссылок  :Smiley: 
На свой комп последний раз ловил виря с чисто новостного сайта.
Вчера, на чужой - со странички со стихами Асадова, правда, там антивирь справился.
С письмами, кстати, вроде, спокойно. То ли народ обучен, то ли почта хорошая, но через письма пока, тьфу-тьфу-тьфу.

----------


## Вадим Захарченко

Неужели есть желающие наградить свой компьютер вирусами? :Smiley:

----------

